
CIA chief nominee ran controversial 'black site' prison - johnny313
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/03/13/gina-haspel-cia-458726?lo=ap_b1
======
qsymmachus
Glad this is back on the front page, because an earlier post with the story
was flagged:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569)

Someone care to explain why this was flagged?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Flags are from users, not moderators.

~~~
spoonier
So? Once a mod is informed, and the story is proven legit, the flag needs to
be removed.

In fact, a user made a post - news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18577485 - calling
for discussion on the removal of this thread, and the implications of such.

'dang', the moderator, accused him of "breaking site guidelines", "creating
drama" and said the story needed to remain flagged to prevent "outrage".

So yeah, we need to talk about the mods now.

~~~
cwkoss
EDIT: see comment reply, appears person I replied to turned an 8 into a 6

You link returns 'no such item' looks like perhaps mods used a hard-delete on
it.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I think they probably mean this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577485)

So, you can put your tin foil hat away. There's no conspiracy here, just a
typo in the link.

~~~
cwkoss
Thanks. Odd typo error, perhaps the person I was replying to typed the URL out
by hand?

~~~
DoreenMichele
No clue. I post a lot from my phone and auto-corrupt does all kinds of
maddening things that make me spit nails.

------
justinpombrio
Mods, could you consider unflagging this story?

------
johnny313
Just curious, but why is this flagged? It seems like it is an article of
interest to the community - just trying to understand what happened. Thanks
for any feedback!

~~~
DanBC
> but why is this flagged?

It's not on topic for HN. HN users flagged it.

There are countless other places you can discuss this.

------
mc32
This could be unpopular to say: There is no qualified indiv in the CIA who
will not have her background characteristics. Go outside the org and you get a
Tillerson, a well meaning person, but someone out of their element. If we
believe Russia is about to enter our walls, as the MSM broadcast, we certainly
need someone who knows the reins who will capably deal with our adversaries.

~~~
shaki-dora
That’s simply wrong. The CIA has 20000 employees. The vast majority of them
never participated in torture. That’s because they are not in roles that do
such things, because torture was just not used extensively enough to involve
many people, or because there has been a lot of turnover in the roughly 12
years since the practice was stopped.

~~~
mc32
Let's just say rank and files will never get congressional approval. So they
are out. You're left with career operatives who've proven themselves in
multiple facets including bureaucratic organizational, etc.

------
HeyWolfey
I mean.... technically... now she runs all CIA black sites.

------
gscott
You are given a task. "Torture terrorists for intelligence" you are not given
high quality terrorists and you get pretty much nothing. It gets shut down,
shred the evidence. As an employee is this your problem or the problem of the
person who gave you this task?

~~~
gumby
It's a crime under Geneva Convention to obey an illegal order (unless, I
believe, _you_ think you will killed if you don't obey). It's also a crime
under the same conventions to _give_ an illegal order.

This was the basis of the Nuremberg and Tokyo war trials.

